# Frozenboost.com Air to Water Intercooler: Anyone have experience?



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Price can't be beat, seems legit, but you know what they say... "too good to be true" So, any users out there?

TIA

-Jamie


http://www.frozenboost.com/product_...=1006&osCsid=4b0b39542fedc6e395ce5c66b2a51d19


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

I have one, I am still testing but so far it is working wonders, check my build thread and discussion 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-intercooler-syatem-users-I-have-a-question


get the best and biggest diameter pump and water lines you can .... well read the link above and you will find good info 


I come back after driving the car, pop the hood up and touch the intercooler and it is cold, on the hot side pipes you feel the heat then on the cold side there is just cool to the touch. 

compared to the rest of the engine bay components that you cannot touch the intercooler stays considerably cool :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

ha


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

huichox4 said:


> I have one, I am still testing but so far it is working wonders, check my build thread and discussion
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...er-intercooler-syatem-users-I-have-a-question
> 
> ...


very nice. are you running it with a reservoir? I was not planning to do so. I figure the only time I will ever add ice to it is if im at the strip and that wont be too often.





c_hundley86 said:


> ha


you keep your mouth shut, clay!


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

its all in the thread


----------



## Clay.0 (Jan 12, 2005)

obdONE said:


> you keep your mouth shut, clay!


So when does the WM come? You should really just listen to me. You drug your feet for soo long to ditch the supercharger, now finally coming around with the air/water 

I love you either way


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

huichox4 said:


> its all in the thread


i saw that. commented too soon. I'm seeking about 400whp, so I'm assuming my setup will not need to be nearly as complex as yours. I was thinking just a simple 26x7x2" radiator core, mounted in the front, in front of the radiator, using the air flowing at it from driving and the radiator fans to cool the exchanger, then the awic core, and just two hoses with the pump (cobra pump) between. think that would work?





c_hundley86 said:


> So when does the WM come? You should really just listen to me. You drug your feet for soo long to ditch the supercharger, now finally coming around with the air/water
> 
> I love you either way


still no WM. It's still for suckers 

and cut me some slack. i'm stupid, so it takes me longer to learn these lessons. at least i am learning.

oh, and when are you ditching that lysholm again?


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

obdONE said:


> i saw that. commented too soon. I'm seeking about 400whp, so I'm assuming my setup will not need to be nearly as complex as yours. I was thinking just a simple 26x7x2" radiator core, mounted in the front, in front of the radiator, using the air flowing at it from driving and the radiator fans to cool the exchanger, then the awic core, and just two hoses with the pump (cobra pump) between. think that would work?


it will work, just try to keep your filling point in the highest point and points down to the inlet of the pump when filling it I was going to mount it like that but I ordered the 2" thick core and ended up receiving the 3 3/4 one or something huge and I figured out it woudnt fit in the front with the dual fans I wanted. Also my car is a pig in the front and pushed me to mount the stuff on the back. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

so basically the pump needs to be lower than the HE? something like this? 

in elevation:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

obdONE said:


> so basically the pump needs to be lower than the HE? something like this?
> 
> in elevation:


ideally the pump should be at the lowest point and getting feed with water by gravity. maybe not lower but at the same level should be fine as long as water goes to the pump, this pumps dont pull water just push


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

used one of their cores and one of their radiators with a meizre pump... works great :thumbup:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

thanks for the input. I'm starting to rethink the whole thing. I have spent so much already, it's getting a bit tiresome... 

anyways, $430 for a frozenboost setup, then I need a new BOV (~$200) = $630.

OR, ebay frontmount intercooler $80 + ebay piping $80 + BOV = $360...

I'm not going to do anything until next summer. my top mount is keeping IATs at 40*C on the highway now, which is fine with me.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Been long curious about that company, glad to see people have good results with them. Might be something to consider for the Mk3. :thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Pretty sure frozenboost, cxracing, and just-intercoolers are all the same company.

Not using an AWIC, but running a smallish 27x7x2.5 fmic from cxracing on my Corrado for the past 3 years. 11.5's at 128mph and likely ~400whp/tq. $89 intercooler ftw:thumbup:


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

slcturbo said:


> Pretty sure frozenboost, cxracing, and just-intercoolers are all the same company.


Would not be surprised if they are. Very similar products/prices.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> used one of their cores and one of their radiators with a meizre pump... works great :thumbup:


I did exactly this. I used 1" fittings and water line. The nice big black and blue Meizre pump that flows a crapload of water.

I love awic, you can't tell from outside my car, other than drag radials on the street, that my car makes lot of power.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

slcturbo said:


> Pretty sure frozenboost, cxracing, and just-intercoolers are all the same company.
> 
> Not using an AWIC, but running a smallish 27x7x2.5 fmic from cxracing on my Corrado for the past 3 years. 11.5's at 128mph and likely ~400whp/tq. $89 intercooler ftw:thumbup:


I know that just-intercoolers is an ebay front for cxracing. it's pretty stupid too since they sell their stuff at least 1/2 off if not more on ebay than they do on the cxracing site...

thanks for telling me your core size. I was thinking of doing the 27x11x2.5 core, but my hp goal is the same, so it's nice to know I can go with smaller :thumbup:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

obdONE said:


> I know that just-intercoolers is an ebay front for cxracing. it's pretty stupid too since they sell their stuff at least 1/2 off if not more on ebay than they do on the cxracing site...
> 
> thanks for telling me your core size. I was thinking of doing the 27x11x2.5 core, but my hp goal is the same, so it's nice to know I can go with smaller :thumbup:


Yeah, I picked up on that too. However the cxracing (labeled) stuff is way cheaper on ebay as well. 

No problem. I have no hard evidence for this, but IMHO that core is a bit small for 400whp. I'm thinking 300-350whp tops. I'm sure I make over 400whp with it at the track *BUT* I also run a 93/105 octane mix there so I'm sure that helps w/ suppressing detonation. 

I'll be swapping it out for their 27x9x2.75" over the winter. Doesn't look like a big difference, but the core is actually 35% bigger than what I'm currently running.

The issue is width. I've been able to keep my Corrado stock rebar/bumper untouched with the 2.5" and hopefully the 2.75". Anything bigger and I'd have to cut one or both.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

yeah, i'd like to stay 2.5" as well, but we'll see. the 11" core is 2.5" thick, so maybe I'll still go with that one. I imagine I have a bit more room behind my bumper than you do though, so I might be ok with a 2.75" as well.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

obdONE said:


> yeah, i'd like to stay 2.5" as well, but we'll see. the 11" core is 2.5" thick, so maybe I'll still go with that one. I imagine I have a bit more room behind my bumper than you do though, so I might be ok with a 2.75" as well.


Prety sure that's the tube and fin core though. Double check. I've had good luck w/ their bar and plate so gonna stick with those.


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5073324-CX-racing-Just-Intercoolers-users

just a couple weeks ago we had the same discussion?



newto20v said:


> i use the generic AWIC 1000hp core for >600 AWHP, and first full pulls at the track third run that day ran 10.05 @ 138. 4cyl 20v on E85 33 psi or so boost. not even 10deg C gain (topped out @ ~39-40 deg C) on the runs with ice water reservoir and Rule 500 baitwell pump with -8AN lines from rear to front and back.





slcturbo said:


> Good stuff and thanks for posting.
> 
> You are saying you used the generic cxracing awic?





newto20v said:


> i pressure tested mine to 100psi before using it.
> 
> i also tested it after pushing 45 psi boost thru it and lifting the head. on two different motors (yes, utter destruction both times) and it is fine. tested as i feared the extra cylinder pressures....
> 
> ...





newto20v said:


> yes, i am.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Liqu...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

slcturbo said:


> Prety sure that's the tube and fin core though. Double check. I've had good luck w/ their bar and plate so gonna stick with those.


Hmm I thought it was a bar and plate. I'll have to look again and make sure. I've got time though. Not gonna upgrade till it starts getting hot again. 



newto20v said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5073324-CX-racing-Just-Intercoolers-users
> 
> just a couple weeks ago we had the same discussion?


Thanks for posting Cranium. Looks like they can definitely get the job done!


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

obdONE said:


> Thanks for posting Cranium. Looks like they can definitely get the job done!


hehe.... seems to work for me. and i got a spare one layin around, as well. with aluminum adaptor for SSQV as well.


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

newto20v said:


> and i got a spare one layin around, as well.


Haha, yeah but I bet you've got a spare of just about everything laying around. Probably have another Audi sitting back there too. :laugh:


----------



## newto20v (Feb 26, 2010)

obdONE said:


> Haha, yeah but I bet you've got a spare of just about everything laying around. Probably have another Audi sitting back there too. :laugh:


oops, yep you got me. actually had 3 of the 1700 or so they sent to the US. the white one i gave to my friend Joey as he wanted it. otherwise, it was all spare parts


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

Hahahahaha, that's f_cking priceless!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

slcturbo said:


> Pretty sure frozenboost, cxracing, and just-intercoolers are all the same company.


Frozen boost and silicone intakes are the same company for sure. Cxracing is not. My best friend has a frozen boost awic in his 1.8T Corrado that works quite well though he needs a bigger heat exchanger. I'm using a small (27x5x2 1/2) cxracing fmic on my 20/20T Corrado and it definately works very well.


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

Prof315 said:


> Frozen boost and silicone intakes are the same company for sure. Cxracing is not. My best friend has a frozen boost awic in his 1.8T Corrado that works quite well though he needs a bigger heat exchanger. I'm using a small (27x5x2 1/2) cxracing fmic on my 20/20T Corrado and it definately works very well.


Gotcha. It's Just Intercoolers and CX racing that are the same. That or Just Intercoolers sells CXracing's stuff discounted on ebay.

Agreed on the working well. [email protected] mph yesterday on my little 27x7x2.5 that gets no airflow:beer:


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)

slcturbo said:


> [email protected] mph yesterday on my little 27x7x2.5 that gets no airflow:beer:


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

newto20v said:


> hehe.... seems to work for me. and i got a spare one layin around, as well. with aluminum adapter for SSQV as well.


and today, it seems i need this extra one. i guess this is why i have extra stuff :laugh:

its winter, folks.... my car is drained and i put it in the trailer as i needed garage room to work on the green CQ. but my AWIC sits at a slight angle...... well, it got reallllll cold here a couple weeks ago. and we know what happens then. it didnt even dawn on my about this when i put t away, either.

so the new AWIC will get the bracket and the adapter for the BOV welded on, and i will drill/tap for the high point vent like usual but also add a low point drain.... it'll give me something to do.... LOL.

one of those lessons we learn....


----------



## obdONE (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

has anyone ever dissected an AWIC? since i had the pleasure of blowing both ends off in the latest freeze, i took the ends off. i was a little surprised at the internals. 

the water passageways are about 1/3 of the size of the charge air passageways. i would have thought a 1:1 ratio, not like a 3:1.... 

just weird stuff is all. it doesnt look broken internally, so i got a pair of weld in bungs, cut the ends off (it broke the top end too upon further/closer inspection) and will have it welded up. then a 100 PSI pressure test and i will go from there.


----------

